# Ettirgen



## ibraheem27

eat one's fill

Bunu get someone to kalıbına sokup bir cümlede nasıl ettirgen yapabiliriz mesala mecazi anlamda benim karnımı ona doyurtun gibi
Ve get something verb 3 kalıbınada sokabilirmisiniz karnını doyurt


Seni buradan çıkarttıracağım
i will get you to get out of here
Bu cümle doğrumu


----------



## misi2991

ibraheem27 said:


> eat one's fill
> 
> Bunu get someone to kalıbına sokup bir cümlede nasıl ettirgen yapabiliriz mesala mecazi anlamda benim karnımı ona doyurtun gibi
> Ve get something verb 3 kalıbınada sokabilirmisiniz karnını doyurt


O şekilde İngilizcede anlamlı bir cümle kurulabileceğini sanmıyorum. "Benim karnımı ona doyurtun", İngilizceye çevrilse çevrilse şöyle çevrilebilir: Let me be fed by him/her.


ibraheem27 said:


> Seni buradan çıkarttıracağım
> i will get you to get out of here
> Bu cümle doğrumu


Sanmıyorum._ I'll get you out of here_ diyebilirsiniz.


----------



## ibraheem27

Sayın missi2991 benim amacım 
Get someone to do 
Ve 
Get something verb 3
 Bunlardan birine phrasal verbs denk geldiğinde yani possesive pronouns geldiğinde nasıl bu kalıplara sokarız 
Örneğin 
lose one's passion 
Hevesini kırmak 

line one's pocket 
Cebini doldurmak 

pack up one's belongings 
Bohçasını bağlamak 

Bunlardan birini bu iki kalıptan birine sokabilirmisiniz


----------



## misi2991

Elbette sokulabilir. Ama önemli olan İngilizcede bir anlam ifade etmesi değil mi?  Yorumumu yukarıda verdiğiniz "benim karnımı ona doyurtun" örneğini İngilizcede bir anlam ifade edecek şekilde "eat one's fill" fiilini kullanarak ettirgen yapıda İngilizceye çevrilebileceğini düşünmediğimden yaptım.

"pack up one's belongings" dediğiniz kalıplara şu şekilde sokulabilir:
I'll get him/her to pack up my belongings.
I'll get my belongings packed up (by him/her).

Yalnız bu iki cümle aynı anlama gelmemekte. Tabii ne anlama geldikleri sizin için önemliyse.


----------



## ibraheem27

Çok teşekkürler missi2991


----------



## ibraheem27

Sayın missi2991 
Çok yük oluyorum ama bu cümleyi ettirgen kalıba sokamadım 

be at one's wits' end 
Eli ayağına dolaşmak 

O benim elimi ayağıma dolaştırtıyor
He is getting me to at my wits' end


----------



## misi2991

Estağfurullah. Anladığım kadarıyla İngilizce bir ifade görüp Türkçe karşılığını sözlükte aratıyorsunuz, sonra da o Türkçe karşılıkla ettirgen bir cümle düşünüp onu İngilizceye çevirmeye çalışıyorsunuz. Bu şekilde anlamsız cümleler kurabilirsiniz çünkü her İngilizce ifadenin birebir Türkçe karşılığı yok. Sözlüklerde verilen karşılıklar yalnızca belirli bir bağlamda kullanabileceğiniz karşılıklar olabilir.

Şimdi "o benim elimi ayağıma dolaştırıyor" cümlesine gelecek olursak, bu cümleyi "be at one's wits end" fiilini kullanarak İngilizceye çeviremezsiniz çünkü bu bağlamda "elini ayağına dolaştırmak" deyiminin İngilizce karşılığı "be at one's wits end" değil. "S/he is making me nervous" diye çevirebilirsiniz.

Peki "be at one's wits end" fiilini dediğiniz kalıba nasıl sokabiliriz? Açıkçası bilmiyorum. Tahminimce şöyle olur:

This has me at my wits end.
This puts me at my wits end.


----------



## ibraheem27

Ben bir iki kişiye sordum da sizden başka Google'dan da arattımda şunlar çıktı ve sizin görüşünüze başvurmak istedim Bilmiyorum soruyu yanlış sormuş olabilirimde ama onlar ingilizdi

be at one's wits end Bunda at preposition nını atıyorlar

 I've been trying for a few days now and it is "getting me to my wits end" trying to figure this out. I have put many hours into this game in ...

be in one's right mind Bunda in preposition nını atıyorlar

All I care about now is "getting him to his right mind" so that he can cook for us! Yahiko: You can't do anything to him!


----------



## misi2991

Dediğim gibi bilmiyorum. Yalnız bunun bir dil bilgisi konusu olduğunu zannetmiyorum. Burada yapmaya çalıştığınız şey birini belirli bir hale sokmak anlamına gelen bir ifade yakalamak. Bunu da bağlama göre _make, drive_ vb. kelimelerle yapabilirsiniz.


----------



## drowsykush

Merhaba,

Sorduğunuz kişilerin bu ifadeyi "at" edatı olmadan kullanmaları doğrudur. 

Genellikle bu ifadenin "drive" ve "get" ile kullanımı yaygındır, ör: "_He drives me to my wits end_".

Öte yandan cümle "at" edatıyla birlikte, "_He's got me at my wits end" _şeklinde de kurulabilir.

Ayrıca bu ifadeyi "push" ve "bring" ile görmek de mümkün.


----------



## ibraheem27

Merhaba
Acaba sizin kurduğunuz cümle ettirgen mi
Ve prepositionları çıkarma hakkında bir kural varmı yada ne zaman  çıkarmalıyız preposition ları

be in one's dotage

He is getting me in my dotage
Bu ettirgen mi


----------



## drowsykush

Deyimin edatlı veya edatsız kullanımına dair bir kural yoktur. Yaygın olan kullanım, kişinin ne yapacağını bilmediği durumlarda kendine söylediği "_I'm at my wit's end_" hâlidir. Deyim, başına getirilen fiillerle şu gibi anlamlara tekabül edebilir:

"Sabrımı taşırdı"
"Elimi ayağımı birbirine dolandırdı"
"Kafamı allak bullak etti"
"Beni bıktırdı/usandırdı"
"Aklımı kaçırttı"

Bu cümlelerdeki fiiller ettirgendir.



ibraheem27 said:


> be in one's dotage



Bir fiili ettirgen hale getirebilmemiz için fiilin geçişli olması gerekir, yani bir nesne alması gerekir. "Neyi?" sorusuna cevap veriyor olmalı. Örneğin "kesti" geçişli bir fiildir. "Neyi kesti?" "-Kağıdı kesti." Bu fiilin ettirgeni "kestirdi" şeklindedir. 

"Be in one's dotage" Bu deyim _bunamak _anlamına gelir ve "Bunama" geçişli bir eylem değildir. "Neyi bunadı?" olmaz. Nesne almamaktadır. Yani bunama eyleminin ettirgen hâli yoktur. Hâliyle kurmuş olduğunuz İngilizce cümle de manasız olacaktır.


----------



## Rallino

drowsykush said:


> Bir fiili ettirgen hale getirebilmemiz için fiilin geçişli olması gerekir, yani bir nesne alması gerekir. "Neyi?" sorusuna cevap veriyor olmalı. Örneğin "kesti" geçişli bir fiildir. "Neyi kesti?" "-Kağıdı kesti." Bu fiilin ettirgeni "kestirdi" şeklindedir.
> 
> "Be in one's dotage" Bu deyim _bunamak _anlamına gelir ve "Bunama" geçişli bir eylem değildir. "Neyi bunadı?" olmaz. Nesne almamaktadır. Yani bunama eyleminin ettirgen hâli yoktur. Hâliyle kurmuş olduğunuz İngilizce cümle de manasız olacaktır.


Bu tam doğru değil. Geçişsiz fiillerin de ettirgen hâli olur; onlara *oldurgan* deriz. Ama bu Türkçeye has, terimsel bir ayırım.
ölmek (gç.siz) -> öldürmek
doğmak (gç.siz) -> doğurmak
uyanmak (gç.siz)-> uyandırmak
uyumak (gç.siz) -> uyutmak

Bunların bazıları için İngilizcede özel fiil varken, bazılarını "make" ile rahatlıkla yapabiliyoruz.

"Be in one's dotage" gibi bazı yapıların "make" ile ettirgen/oldurgan hâle getirilememesinin bence temelde iki sebebi var:
1. Bu rastgele bir fiil değil; zaten deyimleşmiş bir sözcük öbeği. O zaten hep öyle kullanılageldiği için o hâle gelmiş. O yüzden farklı şekilde kullanılması kulak tırmalıyor.
2. Be fiilinin ettirgen hâlde kullanıldığı bir bağlam düşünemiyorum. "Be in one's dotage" yerine "Be at home" gibi çok daha basit bir cümleyi bile ettirgen yapmaya çalışırsak yine aynı sorunla karşılaşıyoruz: _make him be at home?_ Türkçesi bile garip: _evde oldur_ _(??)_. "Evde olmasını sağla" diyebiliriz. İngilizcede de _See to it that he'll be at home _denebilir. "Be in one's dotage" için bir şey düşünemiyorum. Yani "sebep olmak" denebilir: _to cause him to be_... dilbilgisi bakımından doğru olur ama çok anlamlı olmuyor.


----------



## drowsykush

Ettirgen ile oldurgan meselesi terimsel bir ayrımdan ibaret değil. Fark şu: Ettirgen fiillerde işi yapan bir aracı bulunurken, oldurgan fiillerde böyle bir aracı bulunmaz, özne doğrudan fiili kendi gerçekleştirir. Yani yukarıda verdiğiniz örneklerden yola çıkarsak "doğmak - doğurmak", burada doğurma eylemini yapan kişinin kendisidir, "ben doğurdum" dersin ki doğurmak artık geçişli olduğu için (neyi doğurmak? -bebeği) şimdi burada başka birine yaptırtıp doğurtmak diyerek edilgen hâle getirebilirsiniz "beni ebe doğurttu" ama fiil "doğmak" hâlindeyken "doğtmak" (?) diyemiyoruz. "Doğmak - doğurmak - doğurtmak" gördüğünüz gibi üç ayrı form var. Bunama örneği de doğmakla aynı. Kişi kendisi bunar, aracı yoktur. Bu nedenle bunatmak olmaz. Oldurgan hâli de yok. "Bunamasına sebep oldu" şeklinde belirtsek, bir sebep olsa dahi bunayan yine kendisidir. Umarım bu sefer anlatabilmişimdir.


----------



## Rallino

Hayır, anlatamadınız.

"Doğtmak" diyemiyoruz çünkü "içtmek" de diyemiyoruz. Ettirgen/oldurgan eki "-ir, -t, -dir" olup, kökteki harflere göre seçiliyor, onun konumuzla alakası yok.

Doğmak = Hayata gelmek
Doğurmak = Doğmasını sağlamak (kök fiil geçişsiz olduğu için bu form "oldurgan" oluyor)
Doğurtmak = Doğurmasını sağlamak (kök fiil geçişli olduğu için bu form "ettirgen" oluyor)

Buradan devam edebiliriz: doğurtturmak (x3 ettirgen), doğurtturtmak (x4 ettirgen), teorik olarak bunun sonu yok.

Doğurmak ile içirmek arasında dilbilgisi bakımından bir fark görmüyorum ben. İkisini de "ben" yapıyorum.
Birinde, birisinin doğmasını sağlıyorum.
Diğerinde, birisinin içmesini sağlıyorum.


----------



## drowsykush

Rallino said:


> doğurtturmak (x3 ettirgen), doğurtturtmak (x4 ettirgen)



Verdiğiniz bu iki örneğin Türkçede kullanımı yok maalesef. Tek bir hâli vardır: doğurtmak. 

Diğer iki örnek de nesne alan örnekler. "İçirmek" "neyi içirmek? -sütü içirmek". "Doğurmak" "neyi doğurmak? - bebeği doğurmak". Tabii ki fark yok. Bunama fiilinde ekten dolayı değil, herhangi bir nesne alamadığı için birine yaptıramıyoruz.


----------



## Rallino

Verdiğim örnek teorik olarak mümkün olduğunu göstermek içindi.

Biz gerçek hayattaki kullanımı mı tartışıyoruz yoksa dilbilgisini mi? Sanırım orada çıkmaza düştük.

Bunatmak dilbilgisi bakımından doğru bir yapı. Ama gerçek hayatta kullanılan bir form değil. Ona katılıyorum.

Benim tartışmaya açtığım konu, "Geçişsiz olduğu için bunatmak diyemiyoruz," demeniz. Sebebi bu olamaz çünkü "uyanmak" da geçişsiz ama "uyandırmak" diyebiliyoruz.

Demek ki bazı fiillerin ettirgen/oldurgan hâlleri; "dilbilgisi izin vermiyor"dan ziyade, kulak tırmalaması sebebiyle kullanılmıyor. Benim görüşüm bu.


----------



## drowsykush

Her görüşe saygı duyuyorum. İyi forumlar.


----------

